# An Extremely Special Omega Led New Arrival



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi all

Well, I think the following pics speak for themselves! I have long hankered after one of these, I already have a TC2 Gold fill but this is the one I really wanted.

You might notice that the watch is completely NOS, it even had it's Omega delivery packaging still around it when I got it, service modules in the battery compartment and had never been powered up! A quick check over at our good friends STS and some new batteries and away she went!

The case and bracelet of white gold fill and extremely rare variation of the TC1:

Enjoy:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Very nice, not really a big fan of the old LCD watches but this looks great.

Im guessing that you need to push the button for it to display the time?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Superb again!

These are the ones that you use a magnet on the caseback to set the time etc?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice indeed, I won't ask how much as I'll probably fall of my seat with the shock


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Very nice Tom....very nice indeed...

Now, where's mine ???? hmmmm!


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks chaps

Yeah I am really pleased with it! My biggest grind with teh TC's is the 'cheap' bracelets they seemed to have! The TC1 and TC2's had a very weak bracelet which felt cheap! This one is amazing as it fits like a claw arount my wrist, almost like a bangel! I am well chuffed!


----------



## Charlie_Croker (Sep 30, 2007)

That looks so retro, one of the coolest watches I have ever seen.


----------



## dazza73 (Apr 23, 2009)

v nice i want one


----------

